# Chicago Consolidated Bottling Co.



## The Wooz (Jul 5, 2012)

I found this bottle while scuba diving in Wisconsin in front of where the old Wrigley mansion once stood. I was told that it was probably a soda bottle but not sure the age. It has Chicago Consolidated Bottling co. 14 to18 CHARLES PLACE near the bottom and that is it, any help would be great. I also found a Dr J.HOSTETTER'S STOMACH BITTERS brown bottle with a number 10 on the bottom also any help would be great.
 Thanks


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Wooz. Welcome. The 14 & 18 stuff reminds me of a address Lomax from Chicago. The Hosteters is neat too but neither bottle is overly rare. Maybe a picture might help to be sure.


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site, pics always help...Jim


----------



## The Wooz (Jul 5, 2012)

I will try a post a picture tomorrow of both bottles. I found about 11 nice different bottles and want to get information on them if possible.
 Thanks


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  The Wooz
> 
> I will try a post a picture tomorrow of both bottles. I found about 11 nice different bottles and want to get information on them if possible.
> Thanks


 This is the place to be then Wooz, it's the best forum on bottles on the internet....


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> The 14 & 18 stuff reminds me of a address Lomax from Chicago...  Maybe a picture might help to be sure.


 
 Hey Bob,

 Good memory on the Lomax. Consolidated was him, as well.

 "LOMAX GEORGE 18 Lomax Place 
 Chicago Consolidated Bottling Co President and Director
  Chicago Fountain Soda Water Co Secretary and Director 
 LOMAX GEORGE JR 1840 Indiana Avenue 
 Chicago Consolidated Bottling Co Director 
 LOMAX JAMES H 2418 Indiana Avenue 
 Chicago Consolidated Bottling Co Director" From.

 "CHICAGO CONSOLIDATED BOTTLING CO., 16 18 Charles Place, Chicago, 
 Officers: President George Lomax; Vice President August Mette; Secretary 
 and Treasurer, Herman Pomy; Manager Frederick Vosteen.
  Directors: Arthur Christin, George Lomax Jr., James H. Lomax" 1902 Directory of Directors.

 Welcome Mark,

 Please do put up some photos.








From.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 6, 2012)

sounds like a consolidated hutch to me. Lots of embossing on them. looks like a good hutch but $5-10 bucks if your lucky. I dug one a while back, if i remember correctly it dates from around 1905-1910. pretty bottle but not worth a ton.
 Nic


----------

